# Ga15de ecu problem.



## mdaliedin (Jan 16, 2018)

engine crank, but wont start, check the ecu, 
ignition switch on
pin number 3, signal should be -ve to distributor, but gettin +v.
check again ecu for injection pulse.
pin number 101,103,110,112 also givin +ve signal, it should be -ve signal.
How to solve this, TQ


----------

